# 303 is like new and better



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

My thanks goes to flyernut in the S section this forum who was willing to help a friend in need.

Text editor program acting weird... not sure what happened.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

I want to add that I removed four turnouts and some old track that didn't serve a real purpose, except for storing rolling stock, and pulled eleven cars around the layout. That's a first! The new coupler adjusted to the correct level made a BIG difference. When I reduced the number of cars to eight, the traction seemed better. I think that's a good number to stick with.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Great news and glad to see another one of your posts here. Any desire to name the forum member for future needs should any of us need those services??


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Great news and glad to see another one of your posts here. Any desire to name the forum member for future needs should any of us need those services??


Yep. Flyernut. He has been ready and willing to help me out. It's great that he's back on his feet again. I wanted to get his approval before listing his name. I'd never hesitate to buy any of his items on eBay after seeing all the attention that he gave my engine. He is certainly knowledgeable when it comes to American Flyer. I just edited my post to include his handle.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Kix,
Hi, it sounds like you have made some great improvements to your layout, it is looking good!! I guess you have some good smoking going on with that 303 that is awesome, makes me think I need to rebuild a couple of my smoke units.

Flyernut,
You are one amazing guy, what an awesome job on that 303. It looks good and smokes great, you are to be commended for helping Kix getting that loco looking and running so well.

Happy trains to you both,
Aflyer


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Well done Flyernut!! I know you to be a kind person to help others and this just proves it further. You are the man!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Aw shucks, you all are too kind,lol...It was a small challenge, but it worked out ok. Thanks for all the kind words, and if I can help anyone out, please let me know.. I sure the heck don't know everything about Flyers, but what I do know comes from the guys here. So we all can take a little credit for that 303.. It's too bad you guys can't smell that smoke. I think I loaded it up with either pumpkin spice or black licorice. In fact I went to my LHS to get a part and bought George some black licorice smoke fluid but I was afraid I couldn't ship it through the mail, so I kept it! Naw Naw!!! I'm glad it all worked out George. Nice post, I loved the pictures!!! Loren.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

I always enjoy reading where another helps out someone to revive items like this. Most here are willing to offer advice or in this case time to help out. I'm not a flyer guy, but who knows I may add some later. With the guys here, it won't be overly difficult to return them to working condition in short order. 

Cheers to all,
Carl


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

kix662003 said:


> I want to add that I removed four turnouts and some old track that didn't serve a real purpose, except for storing rolling stock, and pulled eleven cars around the layout. That's a first! The new coupler adjusted to the correct level made a BIG difference. When I reduced the number of cars to eight, the traction seemed better. I think that's a good number to stick with.


kix662003:

Nice report on the 303. Even though it was a "low price" engine when new it is still part
of the Flyer family. Kinda like the Delray vs. the Impala SS in the Chevy family. BTW; what
kinda smoke fluid do you use? It looks like its doing its job. Thanks-Larry:appl:


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

llskis said:


> kix662003:
> 
> Nice report on the 303. Even though it was a "low price" engine when new it is still part
> of the Flyer family. Kinda like the Delray vs. the Impala SS in the Chevy family. BTW; what
> kinda smoke fluid do you use? It looks like its doing its job. Thanks-Larry:appl:


It's still the fluid that Flyernut put in... He said "The smoke "flavor" is pumpkin spice.. Keeps the wife from hollering about smoke."and "I think the brand is MegaSmoke? My LHS has about 10 different flavors. My favorites are original Flyer, licorice, and pumpkin spice." I use the unscented variety by MegaSmoke. It's easy to find at most model train shows.

Funny you should mention Delray and Impala... I always liked the clean lines of the 58 Biscayne that I owned (many years back) over the Impala. Today, I think I like the Impala better, but no continental kits. Don't think I ever had a Delray, but saw a 58 Yeoman wagon at the drive-in movie Saturday night. Sweet.... rust free from Sunny CA. Bottom of the line or not, two-door wagons are cool. Coincidentally, the feature that night was American Graffiti. I was in '58 heaven.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

Found some track and figures for the AF layout at the model train show on Saturday. They even had an American Flyer corner with vintage trains in their operating layout. I didn't see anything AF there in the Spring show, but found a lot of bargains this time.





































The box lot had a lot of new items that are for landscaping my Flyer layout and a bunch of new detail items for my HO layout.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

kix662003 said:


> It's still the fluid that Flyernut put in... He said "The smoke "flavor" is pumpkin spice.. Keeps the wife from hollering about smoke."and "I think the brand is MegaSmoke? My LHS has about 10 different flavors. My favorites are original Flyer, licorice, and pumpkin spice." I use the unscented variety by MegaSmoke. It's easy to find at most model train shows.
> 
> Funny you should mention Delray and Impala... I always liked the clean lines of the 58 Biscayne that I owned (many years back) over the Impala. Today, I think I like the Impala better, but no continental kits. Don't think I ever had a Delray, but saw a 58 Yeoman wagon at the drive-in movie Saturday night. Sweet.... rust free from Sunny CA. Bottom of the line or not, two-door wagons are cool. Coincidentally, the feature that night was American Graffiti. I was in '58 heaven.


kix663003: Thanks for info on the MegaSmoke; will have to try some as I got just about
all the other brands. You got a very nice 303. BTW; funny you should mention the 58 Yeoman; there is a guy in town that has one. Picture enclosed. Thanks; Larry


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

You got a sweet deal with those switches and rerailer. I see rerailers going for anywhere from $25-$35 each. Hard to believe for a piece of straight track with plastic ramps molded into it. Those switches come in handy for parking trains on the sidings. And it's always good to pickup basket-case items for those spare parts you might need someday. After all, they don't make this stuff anymore. It pays to go the same show more than one time, you never know who or what might be there as the items change. Rule of thumb is to always look under the tables for the boxes of "gold".


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

Larry... Thanks for the photo! I think they only made 1600 Yeoman wagons in 1958, and you're right, it's funny that we both have one in the neighborhood. The one here is a darker (medium) blue. I remember a vendor selling the smoke at his Lionel booth, and telling me it works good in most brands. If you have trouble finding some, let me know.

Don... I got some super deals on HO stuff too, including a NIB Bachmann EZ-track expander set for under $30 (for my Village Steetcar), 2 NIB cars that I was looking for, a nice running L-L GP38-2 low-nose AFSF loco for $6, city, country, farm, freight and lighting NIB detail packs, dozens of new (painted) figures in various themes in the $10 box lot, and a new Atlas 851 switch for $10.50. I've searched all over for a RH switch so I can put together a small HO rail yard using the stuff I still have in storage. It was a Saturday for bargains and that fit my meager budget! My buddy even paid my admission because I drove to the show. Looking forward to wrapping up the HO town (photos updated today) and getting back on the Flyer layout again. And... you're right... I'll be looking for gold under all the tables from now on!


----------

